# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  AVG   इन्टरनेट  सिक्यूरिटी  २०१२  - फिरेवाल्ल  फुल विथ २०१८  तक वैध   key

## sau1212

Attachment 256849
Attachment 256848
1. Protection that actually speeds up your PC
2. Block hackers and stop identity thieves
3. Award winning Anti-Virus that just works
4. Gaming and surfing without interruptions
5. Keep messaging free of spam, worms and scams
6. Share your life on Facebook, not viruses
5. Expert support from techies that care

*Download*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया मित्र ............. आपने बड़े काम की चीज पोस्ट की है............

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत बढ़िया मित्र ............. आपने बड़े काम की चीज पोस्ट की है............





> No reply 
> सूत्र  बंद



कोन बोला रिप्ले नहीं किया,
ये अच्छी बात नहीं है मित्र आपने AVG इन्टरनेट सिक्यूरिटी २०१२ लिंक को आज मिटा दिया

----------


## Rajeev

> No reply 
> सूत्र  बंद


मित्र कृपया बंद मत करे, आपने बहुत अच्छा प्रयास किया है आपका कार्य सराहनीय है इसलिए सिर्फ प्रतिक्रियाओं के चलते आप रुके नहीं,
गतिशील रहे, आपके सराहनीय कार्य के लिए मेरा रेपो++ उधार रहा (पहले आपको रेपो दे चूका हू इस कारणवश)!

----------


## love birds

मित्र जब इस पर नज़रे ई तो लिंक ही नहीं मिला ये गलत बात है आप लिंक को दोबारा अपडेट करे central

----------


## The Master

बहोत बुरी बात है..............

----------


## The Master

*Avg Internet Security 2012 x86/x64 Keys 2018*



इस फ़ाईल मे डाऊनलोड लिंक है ।



धन्यवाद ।



:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## Teach Guru

> *Avg Internet Security 2012 x86/x64 Keys 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> इस फ़ाईल मे डाऊनलोड लिंक है ।
> धन्यवाद ।
> :mango::banana::cherries::mango:




बहुत बढ़िया भाई आपने ये लिंक देकर बहुत अच्छा किया..........

----------


## Rajeev

> *Avg Internet Security 2012 x86/x64 Keys 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> इस फ़ाईल मे डाऊनलोड लिंक है ।
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद ।
> ...


धन्यवाद मास्टर जी लिंक पोस्ट करने के लिए |

----------


## jai 123

अच्छा प्रयास है मित्र आगे भी उपयोगी जानकारी प्रदान करते रहे 
धन्यवाद

----------


## sohail1266

> *Avg Internet Security 2012 x86/x64 Keys 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> इस फ़ाईल मे डाऊनलोड लिंक है ।
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद ।
> ...


The Master ji Avg Internet Security 2012  trial version hai 1 month ka

----------


## The Master

> The Master ji Avg Internet Security 2012  trial version hai 1 month ka


प्रिय मित्र इसके साथ आपको एक टेक्स्ट फाइल मे सॉफ्टवेअर की सिरियल की दी गयी है आपको उसका प्रयोग करना है

----------


## sohail1266

> प्रिय मित्र इसके साथ आपको एक टेक्स्ट फाइल मे सॉफ्टवेअर की सिरियल की दी गयी है आपको उसका प्रयोग करना है


sir ye serial key kahan paste karni hai kuch samajhe nahi aa raha hai  aur mene avg ko update bhi kar liya hai 
phir bhi 30days bata raha hai

----------


## teenkiller

bhai mujhe bs serial key post krdo..mera id he..teenkiller09@gmail.com

----------

